# feathur = world worst support



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

I opened a ticket with them on 07/09/2014 aka over 7 days ago about ssh ports and they have not replied to me at all.

#598103

And before you guys ask i have not bumped the ticket.

Has feathur been abandoned?


----------



## Nett (Jul 17, 2014)

What do you expect from a free open source software vendor that relies on donations to survive?

But on the other hand, BlueVM's support is pretty slow as well.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Nett said:


> What do you expect from a free open source software vendor that relies on donations to survive?
> 
> But on the other hand, BlueVM's support is pretty slow as well.


I pay a monly fee for this service.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> I pay a monly fee for this service.


You pay like $3 a month, that's extremely fucking cheap, how do you think they sustain their business if they hire a bunch of support operators? And with this price, they will ofc have a lot of customers, you need to stop thinking that the world revolves around you.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> You pay like $3 a month, that's extremely fucking cheap, how do you think they sustain their business if they hire a bunch of support operators? And with this price, they will ofc have a lot of customers, you need to stop thinking that the world revolves around you.


More like $7 per month(1 master + 1 slave).

But a week is unacceptable.

I give my users better support then that on a free product.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> More like $7 per month(1 master + 1 slave).
> 
> 
> But a week is unacceptable.
> ...


Compare the amount of customers between you and them.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Compare the amount of customers between you and them.


And they have more support staff.

1 week is a vary rubbish support system.

And they promoised 0.7 update still has not come.

I'm starting to think has feathur been abandend?


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> And they have more support staff.
> 
> 1 week is a vary rubbish support system.
> 
> ...


On the other hand, they might have chosen to ignore you, they might have not understood what you were saying so they just chose to ignore it, and you might as well bump the ticket, though that most likely will annoy the support operators.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> On the other hand, they might have chosen to ignore you, they might have not understood what you were saying so they just chose to ignore it, and you might as well bump the ticket, though that most likely will annoy the support operators.


if this is the case i will move over to solusvm.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> if this is the case i will move over to solusvm.


You really should.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> You really should.


The only queston is why is feathur being not vary good at passing infomation?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 17, 2014)

Weren't you to stop trying to use this place as your blog with the asinine posts?


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Weren't you to stop trying to use this place as your blog with the asinine posts?


I am complaining about a compney like a lot of other people do all the time.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 17, 2014)

But look! Hardly any typo! I wonder whether this is really mtwiscool or an alter ego..


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 17, 2014)

Your excuse is irrelevant.  A forum administrator told you _directly_ to cut this bullshit out and stop dragging the place down with stupidity.  It would be nice to see you banned like your buddy, however - so by all means, go ahead and test Martin's patience.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Your excuse is irrelevant.  A forum administrator told you _directly_ to cut this bullshit out and stop dragging the place down with stupidity.  It would be nice to see you banned like your buddy, however - so by all means, go ahead and test Martin's patience.


So other people are allowed to complain about compnies but i'm not?

They is no bullshit here this is real and is a warning not to get a feathur lincnse.


----------



## MCH-Phil (Jul 17, 2014)

Honestly, what kind of question can you have about SSH ports that you cannot discover on your own?  You have access to the server right?  Go investigate.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

MCH-Phil said:


> Honestly, what kind of question can you have about SSH ports that you cannot discover on your own?  You have access to the server right?  Go investigate.


it is to see if the script has any files to allow it to listen for a new port.

so this is a queston about the script side of things.


----------



## raj (Jul 17, 2014)

There's a tool you can use to determine that, it's called vi.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 17, 2014)

inb4_viworldworsteditor_ thread.


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 17, 2014)

i dont think vi is the tool to do that. i think grep+cat+less/more is better


----------



## raj (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm a pico fan myself   Got familiar with it with pine on a VAX (4000 I think) and never bothered to use any other editor.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Please close this thread.

As i fix has been done.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Please close this thread.
> 
> As i fix has been done.


http://failblog.cheezburger.com/thereifixedit

There, I fixed it.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 17, 2014)

> , how do you think they sustain their business


If "they" is the owner of BlueVM/Feathur...

1. Rely on selling lots of annual plans to bargain seekers to fund their short term operating costs during their regular rotation (like clockwork every 45 days) offer on LowEndBox and hope like hell they sell enough annual plans on their next LEB offer so they can keep going

2. Hire contract workers who are underage, underpaid, children to work as support staff and sys admins to keep their costs down



> What do you expect from a free open source software vendor that relies on donations to survive?
> 
> But on the other hand, BlueVM's support is pretty slow as well.


BlueVM's support is slow and the product they offer is mediocre at best and has frequent problems (poor performance, downtime, reboots, network problems...all of which are explained away with excuses)

Feathur so far has shown itself to be a buggy product and there are many posts about issues with Feathur on various hosting forums, i.e. it offers the same mediocre quality that it's owner's other products offer. 

Why anyone (i.e. mtwiscool) would use this product in a production environment other than because they're trying to save a few dollars is beyond me.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Jul 17, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> inb4_viworldworsteditor_ thread.


Well it's not nano is it? So it's not perfect.


----------



## fixidixi (Jul 17, 2014)

@domainbop:

>>troll on<<

but hey its cheap!!!

it can do anything!!!

even write an ssh config file and restart a service!!!

it could be a whole lot faster to do that myself..

but.. that would require writing a sed search&replace, service ssh restart .. and ssh -c ..

w000t

>>troll off<<


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry all...but that post (by you @raj) made me laugh out loud. It's funny because it's true 

Oh dear. This guy! This is what's called "black comedy" (svart humor -- I've no idea how it translates into English), I suppose. Thanks Mathew! But at the same time he's annoying as hell.



raj said:


> There's a tool you can use to determine that, it's called vi.


----------



## drmike (Jul 17, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> You pay like $3 a month, that's extremely fucking cheap, how do you think they sustain their business if they hire a bunch of support operators? And with this price, they will ofc have a lot of customers, you need to stop thinking that the world revolves around you.


Plenty of cheap and open source projects where support is provided.  Does Feathur  even have a user community?

Price shouldn't mean accepting shit for customer support. If so we are writing many VPS companies a free pass to act like fools... I know it's fashionable these days to have anti-support and save money by ignoring customers... But no way such is going to fly with a small business selling to other small businesses.

*they hire a bunch of support operators*

They - Feathur/BlueVM haven't even hired folks to handle support workload of their hosting clients for years on end and have self admitted used volunteers, "unpaid interns" and other eyebrow raisers.... I don't see why they'd stop such practices.  Me yelling about such big picture hardly ever causes folks to change fundamentally, internally like that...

Something is up...  7 days and no reply fits with their recent VPS support and the comments for months now about lack of support.


----------



## mtwiscool (Jul 17, 2014)

Please close this all tickets have been replied to.


----------



## RLT (Jul 17, 2014)

Shame that they are finding so many bugs. I liked Feathur when I had the vps there.


----------



## drmike (Jul 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Please close this all tickets have been replied to.


Who replied to your tickets?  Have an operator name?


----------



## drmike (Jul 17, 2014)

I saw a paste from IRC with mtwiscool and BlueVM support... Uggh....  People over on IRC just have to be pricks don't they?

If I had someone repping my company - even if a volunteer - beating people in the face and about, I'd show them the door in a NYC second. Blah.. blah blah...

But in fairness, @mtwiscool was on about support in BlueVM's channel....  So, maybe he can explain why he was in the wrong place....

The proper channel info for Feathur "support"

IRC Support:

Server: irc.obsidianirc.net
Channel: #feathur
Unsure where the fine details are in Terms, licensing, etc. with Feathur, BUT the marketing says < 5 servers and non-commercial... But it is murky:

"Feathur is free for private use assuming you have 5 servers or less. *If you intend to use Feathur for commercial use you need to purchase one license for every server you have* that uses Feathur (master or slave)."

Those issues together... No Terms, Conditions, legal docs, etc.... on the website...  Yeah, no reason to pay for a license @mwiscool.... I mean commercial vs. private... Who defines these... No docs... No dice...


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 17, 2014)

drmike said:


> Unsure where the fine details are in Terms, licensing, etc. with Feathur, BUT the marketing says < 5 servers and non-commercial... But it is murky:


The licensing appears to be GPL 3 https://github.com/BlueVM/Feathur/blob/develop/License.txt


----------



## drmike (Jul 17, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> The licensing appears to be GPL 3 https://github.com/BlueVM/Feathur/blob/develop/License.txt


So GPL 3 = what?  Free?  Sorry, not diciphering the legalese...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> Please close this all tickets have been replied to.


Done.

There are other open feathur threads that would be appropriate for the current talk (licensing and stuff). He says his tickets are answered so the original issue is resolved.


----------

